# Dozens of Minn. deer hunters fined for baiting.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdo ... LanchO7DiU

Sounds like an epidemic.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The funny part is how there is a double standard. State hunters baited the deer on my "kinda girlfriends" land when they were trying to kill off a bunch of them. Wasn't that also affecting the hunters around.

Just sayin! I am in no way saying any of them were right, it is illegal, but shoulden't that state hunter also get his stuff taken away?


----------

